# Raptors 2016



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Making it interesting. But some key players need to step up in order to beat the heat and move on.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I wish I had the time to get back into watching the Raptors. Out of all live sports games I've been to, I found Raptors games the most exciting by far. Maybe, cause I was fortunate enough to always get free floor seats. 

I'm glad that they're doing well and hope it continues.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It sure has been a fun season. Hopefully they can find their way past the Heat.

I think Lowry's elbow was injured worse than they are letting on - hasn't had his jump shot since they drained it


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If Lowry can't get back to close to what he was in the regular season they may as well throw in their cards. He's just not the same guy.

Kudo's to him for wearing a Leafs cap at the last press conference


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Gotta love what JV and Carroll have contributed. If we had a loonie for every time they iso Derozan at the end of a quarter , we'd all be playing the guitars of our dreams. Will be interesting to see the whistle they get in Miami.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah Derozan has been brutal, it was JV and Carroll that carried the team last night.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Derozan picked it up last night for sure.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well that was a shocker !


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Well that was a shocker !



No s**t...what a blowout in the 4th. I'm a diehard Pistons fan but I will be cheering on the Raptors when they face Lebron and the Cavs.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hooray for the Raps. They came together in that series. Onward


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Well that was a shocker !


I don't really follow basketball, but pick up enough in passing during the news to recognize what a "normal" score is. And this was not a normal score. A 27-point lead? Hoochie mama!

Congrats to the team and all their fans. About time!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Raps being given no respect in this series. Certainly wont be easy but they can do it with some hard work and a little luck


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't given up hope, but if they can even win a game or two, I'll be pretty happy. Unfortunately, Cleveland has had a pretty easy run to the Eastern Final and the Raps are looking pretty tired - and really missing JV.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Unfortunately I think its all over but the crying. The Raps do not have an answer for the Cavs offense. They can't match the scoring and they wont get JV back for this series and if they do it will be too late.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Maybe I spoke too soon. Raps have been impressive these last two games


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, no one saw this one coming. But if both Lowry and Derozan continue to score and they continue their intensity on defense, they have a shot at this.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just need to win one in the Cavs' barn.. won't be easy, but they looked good last night!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

How can this possibly be the same team that played those two games in Toronto


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

When I see stuff.like this, I start wondering how much revenue a game generates. Then I wonder if they do it on purpose. This is just too crazy.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well they had a great season. The Cavs are simply a better team. Nothing to be ashamed of


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Well they had a great season. The Cavs are simply a better team. Nothing to be ashamed of


Last two games the Cavs where making the three pointers and the Raptors were not but yes, great season.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

At least the off season will be a month shorter this year...

Fun season!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That was a great run. Hopefully not the last one. So let's talk about their needs. Biz would probably walk away as the Raps are unable to pay him what people think he'll get in the market. For me what they really need is a starting PF who can rebound, defend and spread the floor. A better version of Patterson and the aging Scola. KD would be that best of that. But I don't know where they would get the max deal to pay him.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I would LOVE to get a gif of Drake screaming 'Are you F'n crazy?!?' at the ref in the second quarter 

they played good...last night there were a lot of fouls against them that shouldn't have been...Valencerios foul against Johnson being the highlight...

I also can't help but feel @adcandour is right...I wondered if the Cavs let them win...to toy with them a bit...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

> I also can't help but feel @adcandour is right...I wondered if the Cavs let them win...to toy with them a bit...


Its fun to think about these things but in reality at this level you are thinking about that championship. Neither the team nor the players can take a chance at a key injury or a fluke of some kind. You go in thinking only one thing. Win at all costs and move on. Both organizations would have to be involved in such a scenario. Can't see it happening


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Its fun to think about these things but in reality at this level you are thinking about that championship. Neither the team nor the players can take a chance at a key injury or a fluke of some kind. You go in thinking only one thing. Win at all costs and move on. Both organizations would have to be involved in such a scenario. Can't see it happening


Deep down, I don't really think this is going on...

...but you gotta admit, with score differentials like that for most of the Cav wins, and then a final smashing at home, you gotta wonder.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> I also can't help but feel @adcandour is right...I wondered if the Cavs let them win...to toy with them a bit...


I doubt that any athlete who considers themselves professional would ever do that, in any sport. Even when team X is dramatically better than team Y, professionals respect professionals. However, any sensible professional would also tell themselves that if they did not take *this* game, there would be other chances, such that taking on high physical risk in THIS game (i.e., getting injured) is a risky proposition. So a team that felt confident would be willing to ease up in some games.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm not saying they did...but unless you want to ignore history...<cough>Yankees<cough> it is nothing more than a conspiracy theory...

I did note too some similarities with the last time the Leafs were in major playoff mode...playing the Kings where the refs called all kinds of penalties on the Leafs while turning a blind eye to LA

the boys played great...we should all be proud of them...#WeTheOther


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Just wiki match fixing. It would be silly to completely rule anything out when money is involved.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

An old thread proving some things never change...sorry fellow Raptor fans, and a m not even paying off a bet by posting this. At least the song kicks.

[video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A sad series indeed


----------

